# Unauthorized Entry - What To Do?



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, this is not money related, but I thought I would hear from people who have a little more life experience. Also, sorry for the long post!

I live in a large apartment building that is part of a series of buildings. The rental office is in a building across from mine. It is part of a large rental company.

A fair bit of work was done in our apt. recently. To get this done, a notice of entry was given to us that lasted for more than a week (including the weekend) from 8am-8pm each day. It's not legal to do that here ie. it wasn't 'reasonable' duration and Sunday should not have been included. I have had notice of entry problems before, where it's provided in the afternoon for 8am the next day (apparently 24 hours notice to them means the day before, regardless of the # of hours) and they want an area cleared of personal items so they could paint. When that happened, they were very rude when I called to state that it wasn't giving me enough time to move my stuff so they could paint (science experiments can't always be done on a 9-5 schedule).

I ended up calling to get a more narrowed time frame - I don't want to be walking out of the shower when a contractor is walking in. The first person I spoke to was useless and rude. She said she couldn't give me a narrowed time frame and when I mentioned the notice of entry wasn't legal, she just kept telling me the work had to be done. Finally, I asked if my apt. was going to be entered illegally and she passed me on to someone else who set up a meeting (non-specific time) with the head contractor so I could find out the dates better.

Work actually started before that meeting. I didn't really care though, and the contractors were great. I had about 7 people going in and out for 4 days, it was a bit of a hassle, but they were all really respectful and tried to minimize the impact. I had no problems with them, and things were completed last week. They told me there would be no need to come back, everything was finished.

Then, this week I started getting knocks on my door, would answer it, and the door to the stairs right by my suite would be swinging shut. I called the office as I figured it was kids sneaking in since the contractors were often propping open the door to the building. It was just brushed off, I ignored the knocks so I could get work done. 

A few days later, knocking at the door again, which I ignored. I wasn't wearing clothes that I would be comfortable going to the door in anyway (fever = tank top without much coverage). Then I heard the lock turning. I shut the door to the room I was in heard them say they were checking on the windows (worded very differently than whenever they had come in legally) and then they left. I called the office quite annoyed, along with the company number. I was freaked out, as this didn't even meet the original improper notice, it was supposed to be finished. A while later, I called to find out if the contractors had a master key, or individual keys, as if it wasn't a master I didn't want them having a key to my suite anymore. The person on the phone didn't know the definition of a master key, and when she finally understood my question, she didn't know the answer.

Then that afternoon the knocks started up again, where the person would disappear up or down the stairs. I called the office, they told me it had to be someone who had a building key as the building door was not proper open. I went downstairs, the door was propped open, and I couldn't get the jam out from under the door myself. I called the office again to let them know that they door was in fact propped open, and they promised to send someone immediately to shut the door. I wasn't feeling safe - I really wasn't sure if the person who had been in my apartment was a contractor or someone pretending to be a contractor. I had no idea if someone was going to enter again every time I heard a knock at the door. I waited by the building door for my husband to come home. Someone came to wash the windows on the door, but 30 minutes later it was still propped open. Now I was mad, I had lost my sense of security and they couldn't even be bothered to show up for 1 minute to shut the main door.

Once my husband got in, I marched over to the rental office. I demanded to speak to the property manager, even though she 'was in a meeting' (she says she's open to speaking to tenants, but in reality it's extremely difficult to ever get an appointment with her). I know she was already annoyed with me because I pointed out the notice of entry wasn't done correctly. She did not look happy to be meeting with me, but no one actually informed her that I called about someone entering my apartment that day. She was telling me to calm down until I got to that point, then she actually became very sympathetic. She ended up calling in the head contractor as well. He was very baffled about what had happened, as he knows the one person who has the keys, and he was quite certain she didn't enter my apartment, he had asked her earlier as he was informed right after I had called about the entry. I had spoken to her the week before anyway, it wasn't her voice. He was very apologetic, but confused how it could have even been one of them. The property manager seemed to be placing the blame on his company. They did at least replace my lock right after that meeting. I also have the property manager's card, with her cell number so that I can get ahold of her more easily in the future.

There is an Alberta government complaint form for disagreements between tenants and landlords. Is it worth my time to fill that out? If I do, will it involve any more of my time after that? Will it even accomplish anything?




*** TL;DR***
Work was done in my suite, but after it was completed and the notice of entry had expired someone came into my apartment. I am unsure if it was a worker or not. My lock was changed, but now I am wondering what I should do.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you ever tried to hire a contractor?

The last few I've called give me a day when they plan to show up, not an exact time...and I consider myself lucky if they show up on that day. Many times I've had large companies just not show up at all...claiming to be busy. 

Would you like the improvements to be done to your place or not? If not, are you going to complain that your place is uninhabitable and file a complaint?

I understand what you are saying, really I do, but chances are it's not in the property manager's control either...they are probably more frustrated than you, because they not only have to try and coordinate the repairs and upgrades, but they have to try to placate irate tenants...

Alberta is a hot economy, contractors don't need work right now, call up a bunch yourself if you don't believe me...they are rude, and don't really care because there is plenty of work.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a Guy, I'm curious to know what you would consider to be 'unreasonable' entry then, if a week after work is completed isn't. A month? 2 months? A year?

As I said, the contractors were actually great, it's the property management I have an issue with.


----------



## Cpt. Fantastic (Feb 3, 2012)

Sounds like you have two issues. 1) rental management not giving you proper or fair notice of entry. 2) more seriously, it sounds to me like someone is "casing" units to rob with a master key of some sort. 

I don't know what your personal situation is, but your trust and security sounds to have been violated. I would do whatever you can legally, but also I'd move somewhere else.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you have a chain lock for your door, at least?


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

No, just a deadbolt. I don't even think I am allowed to add on a chain lock, but I'll look into it. Having the lock changed did make me feel better, apparently the master keys have very strict rules and individual keys are used for contractors as well as the building's repair guys (not sure how trustworthy the info is though).
I agree Cpt. Fantastic about the possibility of casing. Moving right now would be a big hassle though, we're looking to buy once I graduate and get a job.

I have gotten to know some of the gossipy seniors in the building. Unfortunately I don't see them as often as it's pretty cold now, but maybe I can catch some during the popular time for them to pick up mail. If this happened to anyone else I will definitely file a report. If it's just me, I'll still consider it.


----------



## Maybe Later (Feb 19, 2011)

It might be worth losing some of the damage deposit for the peace of mind the security chain or similar product might buy


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Keep in mind the only way they could ever find out about a chain lock would be to violate the proper notice rules again! I'd say put one in. Of course that only addresses your safety-while-at-home issue and not the sneaking-in-while-you're-away issue.

It certainly seems like some nefarious contract worker was casing the joint. But either way you got your lock changed so I'd say the problem is resolved. Whether the property managers deal with this issue for the rest of the building though is up to them, and will perhaps be telling as the whether you want to remain a tenant in the future...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Koala,

I was responding to the original gripe about the "blanket notice", not about your gripe resulting from refusing to answer the door when people knocked, or the various ones that followed.

I agree that a contractor's employee entering later on, probably with ill will, is not a good thing...however, I also know that a lot of labourers, which contractors hire, are not always the most reputable. Not much your property manager can do about them either...they hire companies, companies hire employees...in good times, good employees become hard to get, so they hire what they can get.

Not a good system, but part of reality, not a lot a manager can do about it.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I kind of echo Just a Guy's sentiments on this one. There are just so many things a property manager can do about contractors. Frankly we take the lowest bid and have very little say in the matter.

Tenants are generally unwilling to pay more so we can afford to hire quality staff.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I live in a rental that has just undergone a total makeover on the outside. Living in a penthouse, the workers come down onto my patio by ladder from the roof. When this happened before a couple of years ago, I wrote a strongly worded letter to the property manager outlining the landlord tenant act provisions for fair notice. (in BC, check for them in AB). After that, the contractors have always asked permission before entering my patio from above. It is a hassle for them but it is the law.

And yes they do prop open the doors to the building and the roof. But I challenge anyone who enters my patio to ensure that they are proper subcontractors.

When it is within our unit, we always insist on specific times within an hour. It can be done. Learn your rights. Google the act for your province. Install a safety chain. But recognize that there is a responsibility/liability to installing one.


----------



## Sampson (Apr 3, 2009)

Berubeland said:


> Frankly we take the lowest bid and have very little say in the matter.
> 
> Tenants are generally unwilling to pay more so we can afford to hire quality staff.


No offense, but my experience with property managers has been different. To pad an inflate budgets, they've often hired more expensive, lower quality agents/workers.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

Koala said:


> I don't even think I am allowed to add on a chain lock, but I'll look into it. Having the lock changed did make me feel better, apparently the master keys have very strict rules and individual keys are used for contractors as well as the building's repair guys (not sure how trustworthy the info is though). it.


Koala, you are very patient - I would have called the police. In my mind, nobody is allowed to invade your privacy. I agree with Kcowan and MaybeLater that you first should get a chain lock and second send a letter to the landlord not to the rental clerk. You have a right to determine (reasonably) who enters when your apartment. What does your tenant contract say? I would find it scary that workers enter your apartment after the work has been finished and you need to protect yourself from that. Maybe you should get advice at the Alberta Consumer Contact Centre, they have information for tenants and talk to an Information Officer 780-427-4088 or 1-877-427-4088 
Good luck. Pucki


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I've worked in residential rental buildings owned by the owner. Condo is a different kind of animal.


----------



## Koala (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice!!! 

Sorry for being so slow to update, I was using a different computer for a while and then I just forgot. :redface-new:

No one else I've talked to knew anyone who had any issues.
The contractors actually gave me the hours they worked shortly after they showed up in my suite, M-F, 8-4. The notice including the max. allowable timeframe along with illegally including the whole weekend was just laziness on the property management's part. They changed the notices for the next batch of suites because of me. I have felt much better having the new lock.

I didn't bother filing a report, but will if anything else happens. There's no deadbolt, as it's not allowed and there will probably be a notice of entry soon to check the fire alarms.

The office is just incredibly disorganized, yet they've been raising rent like crazy as well as doubling the parking fees. The last time we paid rent my husband went and they actually undercharged by an odd small amount. He didn't notice since I'm usually the one who pays. When the difference was paid, they had no clue why - so glad we didn't go with automatic payments! I know quite a few long-time residents who are moving out. Hopefully we'll be gone before the place is overrun with the less than desirable tenants, because it's bound to happen if they keep running it like this!

lol At least we have a nice new window!


----------

